# Form 12 tax return



## wino

Hi ,

I have recieved a Form 12 for the third year in a row. I thought these were sent out on a random basis and certainly did'nt expect to fill one out annually. Is anybody experiencing the same scrutiny?

Wino


----------



## Sherman

I got one for the second year in a row, as did a colleague. Waste of my time and Revenue's.


----------



## pjmn

I'm open to correction, but I thought we were obliged to complete one annually...


----------



## deadlyduck

A Form 12 is typically sent out to PAYE employees who also have some other non-PAYE income.

At a guess, you probably had some such income a few years ago- maybe a once-off source- but the Revenue Commissioners database now has you listed as being due to submit a Form 12 each year.

I'm not sure if you can 'get deregistered ' from the Form 12 database if you are solely a PAYE employee. At a guess, it might be worth ringing them to see if they could prepare a P21 balancing statement for the year (if you don't have other income)- that might then reset the database.


----------



## wino

Thanks for all your replies. thanks deadlyduck for that. I will give them a ring and see, I have nothing to hide but the amount of work in this Form 12 is a pain, I think once you put your head above the parapet- your sunk!

Wino


----------



## Molly

I received a form 12 this year. When I checked my ROS online account, the was a tax credit reduction due to a profit from shares I sold in 2002 and it has carried forward each yr. I completed the form 12, and then contacted revenue and they amended it  / removed the tax credit whilst I was on the phone.


----------



## denmcn

Also received F12 for afew years.Need to completed one year for a one of gain through a share option scheme.As a result continued to get one for the next two years.I rang them and they reverted me back to a normal PAYE assesment


----------



## Citizen

*Must complete form forever!*

I don't know what you said to them but I also phoned revenue to get them to take me off the list for Form 12 but they said I had been randomly selected a few years ago (probably because I had a PRSA and/or some shares) and as a result I'd have to fill this form in every year FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!

Surely this can't be right? They insisted & said if I had a problem with that, I can write in to the department....


----------



## camc

maybe you should write in, it does not sound right if you are a PAYE tax payer, ask to be reverted back to normal assesment


----------



## Citizen

*Form 12*

The person on the phone in revenue was fairly adamant - she went to check with someone else to answer my question. I'll write/email them & let you know what they come back with.


----------



## allthedoyles

OP - If I was in your situation , I would ignore Form 12 and send in my P60 along with a covering letter requesting balancing statement.

Include all the reliefs/ credits that relate to your situation oncluding non-paye income .

Of course you need to file tax returns , however nowadays there are several ways to do this , and completing Form 12 is one method .


----------



## Citizen

*Form 12: Revenue's response (finally)*

As you can see from above, I said I'd write to Revenue to try to get to the bottom of this (I'm on PAYE). That was 4 months ago - I'm only getting back now because that's how bloody long it took to wring an answer out of them. They're a disgrace - it was only after complaining to various customer service depts that I eventually got them to reply.

Anyway, this is what they told me:

1. It "appears" (they apparently don't keep records of why exactly) I was selected because I claimed relief for a PRSA in that year. That relief exceeded a particular threshold. What is that threshold? They said they cannot make that threshold public.

2. Criteria for selection may change from year to year, so you can't know for sure what'll happen in the future.

3. Some PAYE people are selected on a random basis.

All I can advise is that if you do have to submit a Form 12, photocopy it so that if you have to do it all again, it won't be so difficult to remember how to fill it in.

Much as I don't like people losing their jobs, its time someone cracked the whip in Revenue - the kind of service they provide wouldnt be tolerated in any half-competent organisation.


----------



## SPC100

Sorry I didnt see this thread ealier, I could have also confirmed that for you.

I have been getting form 12's since I started doing off-payroll PRSA contributions.

I rang revenue two years ago or so asking why I was getting them (as I thought it was meant to be random), and they confirmed it was due to my PRSA relief.

It certainly is an annoyance, as I already write to revenue to alter my PRSA related credits each year. I guess if you are not proactive at that, it is a good way to ensure you are claiming all your tax reliefs.

Biggest pain for me is calculating my interest from my "interest rate tarting" activities.

Last year I also have a redundancy and social welfare payments, so it is going to be more complicated than usual this year...aghh!


----------



## SPC100

BTW, I find the revenue in general to be very competent and pleasant to deal with.


----------



## jaykayphd

SPC100 said:


> Sorry I didnt see this thread ealier, I could have also confirmed that for you.
> 
> I have been getting form 12's since I started doing off-payroll PRSA contributions.
> 
> I rang revenue two years ago or so asking why I was getting them (as I thought it was meant to be random), and they confirmed it was due to my PRSA relief.
> 
> It certainly is an annoyance, as I already write to revenue to alter my PRSA related credits each year. I guess if you are not proactive at that, it is a good way to ensure you are claiming all your tax reliefs.
> 
> *Biggest pain for me is calculating my interest from my "interest rate tarting" activities.*
> 
> Last year I also have a redundancy and social welfare payments, so it is going to be more complicated than usual this year...aghh!


 
Hey SPC100

I have to file a return for the first time to declare my rent a room income.

I take it from your comment above that I have to declare the DIRT I have paid on my accounts.  I too have been getting involved in interest rate tarting activities.  I could have had 5 or 6 accounts at various times last year!


----------



## taxman

The Form 12 is a paper based annual Income Tax return  for people whose primary sources of income are their PAYE income. You can have net income of up to €50,000 (and gross income of no more than €3,175) from non-PAYE income sources and use this return.
savingpoint(dot)com


----------



## johnnygman

Hi

I have received a letter today from Revenue advising to send in P60's for myself and spouse for 2010 and also form 12 which they said was issued to me 22/01/11 - I have not received this form yet nor have I received my P60 yet, though my Spouse received hers.
I had to send in a form 12 last year also and all was in order, neither my spouse nor I have any other income of any kind bar our PAYE income and this was all outlined on the form for last year.
What is the point in having us go through this all again when it was obvious from last year that our only income is from PAYE.
Do you think if I ring them they will be able to realise this, and accept P60s when I get them?
Waste of our time and of Revenues resources, shamble the whole set up.


----------



## Mrs. Doyle

johnnygman said:


> form 12 which they said was issued to me 22/01/11



Very strange.  I called into one of their offices the other day and requested a Form 12 only to be told that they aren't available yet even to Revenue staff so much so that they can't even download them 

Even on the revenue site its only the 2009 version that's available.


----------



## johnnygman

The letter is signed by some indiv in tax office, going to write to them with my P60's and outline above, I think there has been some error here given what you say Mrs Doyle..


----------



## dangerman

Mrs. Doyle said:


> Very strange. I called into one of their offices the other day and requested a Form 12 only to be told that they aren't available yet even to Revenue staff so much so that they can't even download them
> 
> Even on the revenue site its only the 2009 version that's available.


 
I contacted revenue yesterday on the 2010 version availability. They didn't know when the latest version would be available. 
They gave me another no. for some communications place in revenue. When contacted they also don't know release date either , blaming the delay in approving the finance bill and some resourses been out in that.
. But they said they would call me back with date when available .


----------



## T McGibney

dangerman said:


> I contacted revenue yesterday on the 2010 version availability. They didn't know when the latest version would be available.
> They gave me another no. for some communications place in revenue.* When contacted they also don't know release date either , blaming the delay in approving the finance bill and some resourses been out in that.*
> . But they said they would call me back with date when available .


This excuse sounds like baloney.  The format of Form 12 2010 depends on the content of the 2010 Finance Act which was completed last April/May. 

The 2010 [broken link removed] is already online.


----------



## T McGibney

Citizen said:


> All I can advise is that if you do have to submit a Form 12, photocopy  it so that if you have to do it all again, it won't be so difficult to  remember how to fill it in.



(Just noticed this now)

It should go without saying that a taxpayer should never, ever file a tax return with Revenue without keeping a safe copy for future reference.


----------



## Natt

I requested a Form 12 online last week. The 2009 Form 12 arrived in the post yesterday so phoned Revenue Offices. I was told it would be fine to fill that out and just change the year throughout the form...

So thats what Ive done and just included a cover note explaining why I used the 2009 form.


----------



## Lane7

The 2010 Form 12 is available on the Revenue website today


----------



## askalot

By this time each year I have usually received Form 12 in the post as I make contributions to a PRSA. 

It hasn't arrived this year so should I just print off the online version?


----------



## STEINER

I use the online version most years.  it means I get it into revenue quicker, rather than wait for one from them to arrive, and my usual refund arrives several weeks later.


----------



## desk

Does anyone know the allowable expenses for Form 12? I did some consultancy work in 2010 but incurred mileage and parking fees. Is there a list somewhere of what can be set against the gross amount I earned?

Thanks


----------

